# Nikon D5100 or D7000



## ziggy84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,


    So I'm looking to buy a digital camera soon, and I was interested in the D5100.  I called my local photo shop to ask a few questions and he told me I might just want to buy the D7000 or the D3200. I'm a newbie and looking for a little more advice. I have heard the 3200 has the same processor as the 5100. I also asked him about the 5200 and he told me it's still up in the air, and no one knows when or if it'll drop here in the States. He told me I'll have better options with the 7000 over either the 3200 or 5100.


----------



## jrizal (Nov 29, 2012)

The 5200 is rumored to be launched this December globally and will reach the US by January meaning it will be available most probably by February. The D7000 if you can swing the extra money is hands down still the best among the three models - magnesium alloy body (not fully though) against plastic (or polycarbonate), has a focus motor meaning AF will work on older and cheaper priced AF lenses, etc. As for the D5200 and the D3200, there is still an ongoing debate on which is better. But since the D5200 is coming around, the price of the D5100 is already going down. In terms of getting a better deal, the D5100 trumps the other two.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nikon/307376-nikon-d5100-vs-d3200.html


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 29, 2012)

D5200 is better as it has a better RGB sensor and 39 AF point system, both of which are from the D7000. That being said the D7000 is better in the amount of external controls you have. Not nearly the amount of menu diving is required as it is on the D5200 or D3200. Not to mention that the D7000 has CLS capabilities and I haven't read anywhere that the 5200 or 3200 have that.


----------



## ziggy84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you gents!


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep the D7000 is a camera you can grow into next 2-3 years. Where the entry cameras with "lack of" features and controls forces many like myself to upgrade within the first year.
.


----------



## clipper1973 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just bought my d7000 a week back and have no regrets at all, I feel if you have the budget then go for it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2012)

The D5100 is being marked down (discounted) pretty substantially this Christmas season, all across the USA. Of course, a photo shop would DEFINITELY want to steer prospective customers to newer models, especially if newer or higher-level models carry with them higher dealer profit margins!!!! MOST actual *photo dealers* will have tried very hard to dump their remaining D5100 inventory, in advance of this Christmas season. When a camera is superceded by a newer model with much higher specifications, as is the case with the D5100 and then the newer D200 with the D7000-level AF and metering systems, dealers end up "eating it" on their profit margins once the news is well spread and prices begin to fall and discounting begins. At the "big box" stores, there are PLENTY of D5100's...

Of course, turnabout is fair play...what's bad for the dealer is sometimes good for the customer!!! Right now, there are some great deals on D5100's!!!!


----------



## ziggy84 (Nov 30, 2012)

orb9220 said:


> Yep the D7000 is a camera you can grow into next 2-3 years. Where the entry cameras with "lack of" features and controls forces many like myself to upgrade within the first year.
> .



Good point Orb. Thanks


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm thinking hard about picking one up for me... If it gets close to $300 I'll pick one up. Otherwise I'll either pimp a V2 or V3.


----------



## ziggy84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> The D5100 is being marked down (discounted) pretty substantially this Christmas season, all across the USA. Of course, a photo shop would DEFINITELY want to steer prospective customers to newer models, especially if newer or higher-level models carry with them higher dealer profit margins!!!! MOST actual *photo dealers* will have tried very hard to dump their remaining D5100 inventory, in advance of this Christmas season. When a camera is superceded by a newer model with much higher specifications, as is the case with the D5100 and then the newer D200 with the D7000-level AF and metering systems, dealers end up "eating it" on their profit margins once the news is well spread and prices begin to fall and discounting begins. At the "big box" stores, there are PLENTY of D5100's...
> 
> Of course, turnabout is fair play...what's bad for the dealer is sometimes good for the customer!!! Right now, there are some great deals on D5100's!!!!



Ya Darrel BHPHOTO was selling the 5100 with I think 18-55 or 28-55 and 55-200 lens with a bag, two UV filters, and a 16gb memory for $750! Damn good deal. When I spoke to pro photo today I didn't really get any pricing details, but I'm stopping by the shop before I head out to Salton Sea, so I'll ask him then. I don't know if local shops can really compete with bhphoto or newegg when it comes to prices like that, can they? Newegg has some good deals too.


----------



## Psytrox (Nov 30, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Ya Darrel BHPHOTO was selling the 5100 with I think 18-55 or 28-55 and 55-200 lens with a bag, two UV filters, and a 16gb memory for $750! Damn good deal. When I spoke to pro photo today I didn't really get any pricing details, but I'm stopping by the shop before I head out to Salton Sea, so I'll ask him then. I don't know if local shops can really compete with bhphoto or newegg when it comes to prices like that, can they? Newegg has some good deals too.




I'd reccomend you try to get a deal for the Tamron 18-270mm. Gives you a little more reach. Aswell as you don't have to switch lenses all the time. I havnt tried it myself, but its supposed to be a good lens. A friend of mine bought that lens with his camera, and says its supposed to be quite good for entry level.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 30, 2012)

D7000 and don't look back!!! If you need to be more budgeted, look for a used or refurbished D7000. If not, try a D90.


----------



## ziggy84 (Nov 30, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya Darrel BHPHOTO was selling the 5100 with I think 18-55 or 28-55 and 55-200 lens with a bag, two UV filters, and a 16gb memory for $750! Damn good deal. When I spoke to pro photo today I didn't really get any pricing details, but I'm stopping by the shop before I head out to Salton Sea, so I'll ask him then. I don't know if local shops can really compete with bhphoto or newegg when it comes to prices like that, can they? Newegg has some good deals too.
> ...



Thanks for the recommendation Psytrox. I looked into it. BH/newegg sells it for 650 w/100 rebate. Read the customer reviews and nothing but good things said.


----------



## ziggy84 (Nov 30, 2012)

shadowlands said:


> D7000 and don't look back!!! If you need to be more budgeted, look for a used or refurbished D7000. If not, try a D90.



Ya, I'm really debating right now on the 5100/7000. I keep going back and forth. Knowing myself, I'm most likely going to go with the 7000. The local shop here told me they have a used 7000, so I might take that into consideration. I'll be heading over there today to check it out. Thanks Shadowlands.


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2012)

Though the D5100 and D7000 have the same image sensor, the D7000 is a much better camera because it has:


a more sophisticated auto focus module
a more sophisticated metering sensor
2 command wheels
more external controls (less menu diving)
a top LCD
off camera flash Commander mode
and more


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 2, 2012)

Even with the 5200 coming out, whenever that happens, do you guys believe I should still go with the 7000? From what I've seen, the 5200, like the 3200, will have the D4's expeed3 processor and a new image sensor.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 2, 2012)

KmH said:


> Though the D5100 and D7000 have the same image sensor, the D7000 is a much better camera because it has:
> 
> 
> a more sophisticated auto focus module
> ...



Great info. Thanks KmH


----------



## Caps (Dec 3, 2012)

Being a novice and getting into photography just over a year ago - I'd recommend just about any camera with an interal focus motor - it opens up many more "old school" lenses from the AFD Nikkor family. Even though I understand that the D5100 and the D7000 take about the same pictures (sensor is the same) the D7000's flash abilities and focus motor are a huge benefits that you may not pay attention to at first - but in time - will matter. 

All the money you save on buying a D5100/D5200 you lose in buying more expensive lenses with internal ("G" ) motors. Even though the DXO ratings may be better from some of the newer "G" type lenses from Nikon, I prefer the look of the older AFD lenses and they won't autofocus with my D5100. The AFD lenses are *affordable and high quality*.

If I had it to do over again - I'd spend the money on  the D7000 and get a bunch of the AFD lenses - a better system in my novice opinion.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Caps said:


> Being a novice and getting into photography just over a year ago - I'd recommend just about any camera with an interal focus motor - it opens up many more "old school" lenses from the AFD Nikkor family. Even though I understand that the D5100 and the D7000 take about the same pictures (sensor is the same) the D7000's flash abilities and focus motor are a huge benefits that you may not pay attention to at first - but in time - will matter.
> 
> All the money you save on buying a D5100/D5200 you lose in buying more expensive lenses with internal ("G" ) motors. Even though the DXO ratings may be better from some of the newer "G" type lenses from Nikon, I prefer the look of the older AFD lenses and they won't autofocus with my D5100. The AFD lenses are *affordable and high quality*.
> 
> If I had it to do over again - I'd spend the money on  the D7000 and get a bunch of the AFD lenses - a better system in my novice opinion.



THanks for the insight Caps.


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2012)

Caps said:


> I'd recommend just about any camera with an interal focus motor - .


FWIW - No Canon EOS SLR, or EOS DSLR, has had a internal focus motor since EOS was introduced in 1987.

I am aware that Caps may have been referring only to Nikon cameras.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 3, 2012)

KmH said:


> Caps said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend just about any camera with an interal focus motor - .
> ...



Thanks Kmh. Ya, I've narrowed my choices down to three Nikon cameras, now to decide which..


----------



## TJC (Dec 6, 2012)

The D5100 is the best deal Nikon has going right now. On the standard kits there is a $650 price difference between the 5100 and 7000. No doubt the 7000 has the mag body and more features but at more than double the price of a 5100. IMO, the 7000, as good as it is, isn't twice the camera the 5100 is. Ok, you have to menu dive to get to some things the second command wheel gives you on the 7000. Some of the more common items can be set to an outside button on the front of the camera. For example ISO settings. 

The 5100 is a great camera. Worth researching to determine if the added features of the 7000 are worth the money. 

The 5100 is cheap enough buy as a hold over camera as the product cycle will overtake the 7000 within the nxt year. 

As for the 5200? 24mp? Are you kidding me? Who needs that?


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 6, 2012)

TJC said:


> The D5100 is the best deal Nikon has going right now. On the standard kits there is a $650 price difference between the 5100 and 7000. No doubt the 7000 has the mag body and more features but at more than double the price of a 5100. IMO, the 7000, as good as it is, isn't twice the camera the 5100 is. Ok, you have to menu dive to get to some things the second command wheel gives you on the 7000. Some of the more common items can be set to an outside button on the front of the camera. For example ISO settings.
> 
> The 5100 is a great camera. Worth researching to determine if the added features of the 7000 are worth the money.
> 
> ...



Ya, I agree on the MP thing. It's just more memory taken up, so you have to buy bigger memory cards. That's all that is. It's all a plan to keep you spending $. I don't know what I want. haha I keep going back and forth on the two cameras. I may just go with the 5100 until I really know what it is I want.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 6, 2012)

I used a D5100 from last November until this July and have been using a D7000 since then.  First thing I like about the D7000 is the bigger and brighter viewfinder.  The Auto Focus is also much better.  You have instant access to controls like ISO etc. because it has 2 command wheels instead of one.  The D7000 will auto focus with older AF lenses because it has an internal focusing motor for use with screw drive AF lenses while the D5100/D5200 does not.  The D7000 is just an all around more feature laden model.  The ONLY thing I liked about the d5100 over the D7000 is the D5100's flip out screen.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 6, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I used a D5100 from last November until this July and have been using a D7000 since then.  First thing I like about the D7000 is the bigger and brighter viewfinder.  The Auto Focus is also much better.  You have instant access to controls like ISO etc. because it has 2 command wheels instead of one.  The D7000 will auto focus with older AF lenses because it has an internal focusing motor for use with screw drive AF lenses while the D5100/D5200 does not.  The D7000 is just an all around more feature laden model.  The ONLY thing I liked about the d5100 over the D7000 is the D5100's flip out screen.



So if you don't mind me asking, why did you switch to the 7000 after a few months?


----------



## TJC (Dec 6, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. So many times we get caught up in gear envy. Yes the 7000 has more features than the 5100. yes the d300 has more features than the D100. The D700 outclasses the 300, the 800 out classes the 700 and on and on we go!!! The question is, does it matter? Everyone on this forum a decade ago, more or less was raving about the D100. Well, today it is the same camera it was then. yet, not much raving going on today.

 At the same time I would bet my F100 produces better quality than anything with D in front of SLR. And it does it without the benefit of a 52 point AF system. Gee, go figure!!! The point is, the 5100 produces high quality output. It will give you the same result as the 7000. It may take some menu diving, but it's all there. Mostly. The most important feature stands behind the camera. 

While the 7000 has more features the question becomes "Are those features important to you?" Are they worth spending the extra $650 to get? Are you advanced enough to utilize those features? Are you taking photographs that require something the 7000 has that the 5100 doesn't. For me, what attracted me to the 7000 was the interval timer(of all things). Guess what, the 5100 has the same IT. 

The 7000 is two years old. it's getting to a point in the product cycle where a replacement should be coming sooner rather than later. Once a replacement is on deck the price of the 7000 will drop, just as the 5100's price has dropped now. If you are on a learning curve that step up timing could work in your favor.


----------



## NikonMania99 (Dec 6, 2012)

If you're looking for good detail in your pictures , I'd recommend a d5100 .. also if you were taking portrait photos more than
others .. whilst if you're planning on capturing photos more relating to sports mode and landscape photos , I'd say d7000 because
of it's shutter speed low noise at high ISO , extra packs of focus points and it's rapid continuous shooting ..!
Both are at 16.1 Megapixels so you don't have to worry about how sharp your photos will come out .. think about both dslr's advantages
and see what features satisfies your photography needs ..

But I'd definately go with a D7000 , ideal price , semi-pro and in my opinion is the most integrated dslramongst all Nikon's dslr's ;D


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 6, 2012)

TJC said:


> This is an interesting thread. So many times we get caught up in gear envy. Yes the 7000 has more features than the 5100. yes the d300 has more features than the D100. The D700 outclasses the 300, the 800 out classes the 700 and on and on we go!!! The question is, does it matter? Everyone on this forum a decade ago, more or less was raving about the D100. Well, today it is the same camera it was then. yet, not much raving going on today.
> 
> At the same time I would bet my F100 produces better quality than anything with D in front of SLR. And it does it without the benefit of a 52 point AF system. Gee, go figure!!! The point is, the 5100 produces high quality output. It will give you the same result as the 7000. It may take some menu diving, but it's all there. Mostly. The most important feature stands behind the camera.
> 
> ...



So did you go from a 5100 to the 7000? What made you want the 7000 over the 5100, even though the 5100 had what you were looking for?


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 6, 2012)

NikonMania99 said:


> If you're looking for good detail in your pictures , I'd recommend a d5100 .. also if you were taking portrait photos more than
> others .. whilst if you're planning on capturing photos more relating to sports mode and landscape photos , I'd say d7000 because
> of it's shutter speed low noise at high ISO , extra packs of focus points and it's rapid continuous shooting ..!
> Both are at 16.1 Megapixels so you don't have to worry about how sharp your photos will come out .. think about both dslr's advantages
> ...



Far from portrait pictures. I like to explore and photograph urban decay. With that being said, do you suggest the 5100, or the 7k?


----------



## Bobby_C (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll throw my $.02 since I just went thru this and I'm a beginner. 

Price was an issue since most of my cameras were under $500 for the past 14 yrs or so. I'm just starting to get into photography but I'm not willing to spend all my disposable income on it. I read all the reviews and forum debates on this (as well as lenses and other things) and it seems that almost everyone only cares about the comparisons with very little mention about cost. If I really get into photography, I can always upgrade to a better body. 

For your needs, the D3100 would be fine. The D5100 is being replaced so it's discounted heavily now. I bought one after playing with the D3100/3200/5100/7000 and Canon T3i. I think it's the best value around. I didn't think the D7000 was worth twice as much as the D5100 and I spent a good 90 mins with both side by side at Best Buy. I actually liked the flip out screen on the D5100 so it made it easier. 

I've had it for a few weeks now and I'm very happy with my choice. I've already ordered a 35mm f/1.8g and will most likely be getting a 55-300mm eventually. I'm still learning and the D5100 is perfect for now. I like the help menus and recent menus help with menu diving a lot. I've been spending a lot of time reading photography reviews, forums and youtube videos to get smart on all this stuff and it's become a fun hobby. The pics I've taken with my D5100 still amazes me and I'm starting to get more creative with my shots. 

If you have the cash, go with the D7000. You'll have more selection on lenses and they'll be cheaper (w/o AF motors). The price (if you sell it) will drop if/when then new replacement comes out. If you don't think you'll be a lens collector, the D5100 and 1 or 2 lenses will do 90% of your shots. Either way, you won't be disappointed with either camera.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 6, 2012)

KmH said:


> Caps said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend just about any camera with an interal focus motor - .
> ...



On a side note, I'm just wondering why some web links indicate that Canon DSLRs have a focus motor. %-(

Canon T3i vs Nikon D5100 - Our Analysis


----------



## ceeboy14 (Dec 7, 2012)

I had both..I gave the 5100 to the kid to shoot two weeks after I got the 7000. There is no comparison when it comes to ease of operation and functions. JMO.


----------



## Psytrox (Dec 7, 2012)

ceeboy14 said:


> I had both..I gave the 5100 to the kid to shoot two weeks after I got the 7000. There is no comparison when it comes to ease of operation and functions. JMO.



I reccon the D7000 will be a lot easier to learn aswell. The D7000 has a lot of buttons that the D5100 doesnt have. The adjustments can still be set with the D5100, it just requires you to go through the menus. Which in my opinion, points to that the 5100 is supposed to be used for cunsumers that mostly use auto mode. I think you would have a much steeper learning curve with the D7000, and the camera will also give you the ability to learn a lot more, as most likely, the D5100 will quickly limit you.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bobby_C said:


> I'll throw my $.02 since I just went thru this and I'm a beginner.
> 
> Price was an issue since most of my cameras were under $500 for the past 14 yrs or so. I'm just starting to get into photography but I'm not willing to spend all my disposable income on it. I read all the reviews and forum debates on this (as well as lenses and other things) and it seems that almost everyone only cares about the comparisons with very little mention about cost. If I really get into photography, I can always upgrade to a better body.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Bobby. I'm thinking more and more that I'll settle with the 5100 and then buy a new body when say the 7100 comes out. I mean you really can't beat $800 for body and two lens.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

ceeboy14 said:


> I had both..I gave the 5100 to the kid to shoot two weeks after I got the 7000. There is no comparison when it comes to ease of operation and functions. JMO.



Thanks ceeboy14


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> ceeboy14 said:
> 
> 
> > I had both..I gave the 5100 to the kid to shoot two weeks after I got the 7000. There is no comparison when it comes to ease of operation and functions. JMO.
> ...



That is a good point on the limitations, as I don't use auto mode. I stopped by my local photo shop yesterday and checked out the 7k. They didn't have any 5100's that I could get my hands on. The 7k is a very nice camera. I do love all the external buttons on the camera. 

Can anyone who has experience with both bodies comment on this please? As far as manual functions go for both cameras. Does the 7k have something that the 5100 won't have in the menu when it comes to exposure? I know they both have the function, but for example, iso...


----------



## Psytrox (Dec 7, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Psytrox said:
> 
> 
> > ceeboy14 said:
> ...




A friend of mine has the D5100, she's one of those "auto_mode_blogger" people. So she quite likes the D5100. I've played around with her camera a few times... To me it felt like a major down grade, it felt like I was using my D40 again. 
As for exactly which buttons it has or doesnt have, I dont remember. But I do rember quite well that it doesnt have a button for the ISO, meaning that you have to go through though the menues every time you have to adjust it. Its possible that there are some shortcuts for this that I dont know of...


----------



## TJC (Dec 7, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> TJC said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting thread. So many times we get caught up in gear envy. Yes the 7000 has more features than the 5100. yes the d300 has more features than the D100. The D700 outclasses the 300, the 800 out classes the 700 and on and on we go!!! The question is, does it matter? Everyone on this forum a decade ago, more or less was raving about the D100. Well, today it is the same camera it was then. yet, not much raving going on today.
> ...



The 5100 wasn't out when i bought the the 7000. Mostly I use a well loved F100. And it spends most of it's time in manual. Don't get me wrong on this thread, the 7000 is a great camera. It's also more camera than most people buying it will ever need or use. Thus my drumbeat to take a serious look at the 5100. The 7000 is not a better camera than the 5100, just a more highly featured one. Money matters!!! For less money than a kit 7000 a  5100 buyer walks away with the camera, kit 18-55, a 55-200, a 35 1.8, a SB400 and a Nikon wireless release. Even with sales tax, the buyer is walking way for less money than the 7000 kit alone. Nikon is offering bundling deals if you buy the camera right now. Of course there are a 100 ways to spend that extra dough. But the point is, equipment wise, for the same dollars spent, a new buyer is coming out way ahead with the 5100 right now. 

As for the "Semi pro" features? Must have if you need them. But if you really want to go semi pro, buy yourself a F100 and have at it!!! It will teach you photography with a vengence and the results will be nothing short of stunning. All for what, about $200?


----------



## TJC (Dec 7, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Psytrox said:
> ...



Not having a dedicated ISO button on the 5100 is a major head scratcher. What was Nikon thinking? However there is a button on the front of the camera to which one can dedicate to certain menu functions, ISO being one of them. It solves the problem.


----------



## Bobby_C (Dec 7, 2012)

[





ziggy84 said:


> That is a good point on the limitations, as I don't use auto mode. I stopped by my local photo shop yesterday and checked out the 7k. They didn't have any 5100's that I could get my hands on. The 7k is a very nice camera. I do love all the external buttons on the camera.
> 
> Can anyone who has experience with both bodies comment on this please? As far as manual functions go for both cameras. Does the 7k have something that the 5100 won't have in the menu when it comes to exposure? I know they both have the function, but for example, iso...



I think I've used Auto for the first 5-10 shots. Haven't used it since. 

Have you tried Best Buy? The one I went to had all the ones I was looking at (D3100/3200/5100/7000, Canon T3i/T3/T4i) so I could compare features. They even had a D600 I looked at for a few mins. 

There was also an excellent review on Amazon.com (scroll down) about the differences between the D7000 and D5100. 



TJC said:


> Not having a dedicated ISO button on the 5100 is a major head scratcher. What was Nikon thinking? However there is a button on the front of the camera to which one can dedicate to certain menu functions, ISO being one of them. It solves the problem.



Yep, there's a Function button you can assign ISO (or another function). Hold the button and turn the dial to change the ISO. Works well.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Psytrox said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Psytrox said:
> ...



Thanks Psytrox


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

TJC said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > TJC said:
> ...



Thanks TJC. Ya, I'm just about set on the 5100 for now. I can always buy a new body when an updated 7100 comes out, if I need it. $800 for a body and two lens is really hard to beat, value wise. 

I'm coming from a Canon Elan 7 35mm. I'm selling out, going digital. haha No, I really like developing and whole process that goes along with film, but I don't own a darkroom. That's the biggest downside for me. To have to buy the filter system for the water, developer, fixer, photoflo, not to mention the enlarger. It's just easier and cheaper to burn/dodge with a keyboard mouse then with an enlarger. If I had the money to do all that, I believe I would stay with film, but as it is, I can't.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 7, 2012)

Bobby_C said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THanks Bobby. Ya I read that first review on the major differences between the consumer based Nikon's. I'm actually planning on heading to Bestbuy today to check them out. After I read that you went there, I decided to go check it out. I didn't realize they had such a wide selection of cameras there. I figured they would have mostly p.a.s. cameras.

Ya, I believe I'm going with the 5100 for now boys. You can't beat the value on the deal right now. $800 for the body and two lens. $900 for body, and 18-55, 55-300. I think I'll wait to see if and when they upgrade the 7k, and maybe I'll buy that when it comes out. I'm converting from film to digital, so I think the 5100 will be fine to get the "feel" for digital, then I can decide from there what it is I will be looking for in a digital.


----------



## kshapero (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a D7000 user but if you do not need a hard core body and bells and whistles then the 5100 takes great photos and is priced right.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

kshapero said:


> I am a D7000 user but if you do not need a hard core body and bells and whistles then the 5100 takes great photos and is priced right.



Thanks kshapero. Yeah, I went to Best Buy and held both cameras in my hands. Both are great cameras, but I went with the 5100. The value is there, like I said, $800 for body and lens. I can always upgrade the body when/if they bring out the 7100.


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 13, 2012)

Ziggy I'm in the same situation...I was pretty much convinced on the D7000 and then I went to the local brick & mortar. Both guys working there strongly suggested the D5100 with the 18-55 and 55-300 for $800 (rare but refreshing when a salesperson trys to downsell you). I guess the Nikon rebates end 12/15 but honestly can't see them going away if not getting better. My concern is that they discount the D7000 after the 15th. For those experienced users out there what is your opinion on which will be easier to learn with...some say the D5100 is easier as there is less clutter and you can dive into the menu when ready and others say that the D7000 has too many controls (which most consider a positive) on the body and will just confuse a beginning DSLR user. Not trying to hijack your thread Ziggy...just thought this was on the same topic.


----------



## Dave Devoid (Dec 13, 2012)

Im new to DSLR's and photography in general. I just purchased the D7000 on Tuesday after reading reviews and advice form this forums members...I cant comment on the D5100, but i can say how delighted i am with my purchase.

Its pretty easy to get round the functions (Useful help menu) and i have found that the shortcut keys (ISO in particular) have been really good...Need to really read up to get into the thick of it, but one thing at a time i guess.

Enjoy it, whatever you buy..


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

Horsemover said:


> Ziggy I'm in the same situation...I was pretty much convinced on the D7000 and then I went to the local brick & mortar. Both guys working there strongly suggested the D5100 with the 18-55 and 55-300 for $800  (rare but refreshing when a saleperson trys to downsell you).  I guess the Nikon rebates end 12/15 but honestly can't see them going away if not getting better.  My concern is that they discount the D7000 after the 15th.  For those experienced users out there what is your opinion on which will be easier to learn with...some say the D5100 is easier as there is less clutter and you can dive into the menu when ready and others say that the D7000 has too many controls (which most consider a positive) on the body and will just confuse a beginning DSLR user.  Not trying to hijack your thread Ziggy...just thought this was on the same topic.



No worries Horsemover. My two cents...While what Dave_cath00 said about the ISO dial is true with the 5100; there isn't an external ISO dial, but there is a button you can program to designate as the ISO, or any function you choose. You really can't go wrong with the 5100. Your getting two lens, (the same lens I am getting) and a new body for $800 dude. That's value right there. With the 7000 a few years old now, I'm sure Nikon will bring out a 7100 soon. I almost went with the 7000, but decided that learning digi on the 5100 is fine for me. It has the same expeed2 processor, and basically the same CMOS sensor so your not giving much up on dynamic range, color depth or low light iso. Check out DxOMark - DxOMark by DxO Labs Someone here on this site posted it, and I checked it out. You can compare different cameras and how their sensors are rated in the three categories I mentioned. This helped me make my decision as well.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

dave_cath00 said:


> Im new to DSLR's and photography in general. I just purchased the D7000 on Tuesday after reading reviews and advice form this forums members...I cant comment on the D5100, but i can say how delighted i am with my purchase.
> 
> Its pretty easy to get round the functions (Useful help menu) and i have found that the shortcut keys (ISO in particular) have been really good...Need to really read up to get into the thick of it, but one thing at a time i guess.
> 
> Enjoy it, whatever you buy..



Nice Dave! Congrats on the new toy. Have fun learning on it. I know I will when I get my 5100!


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Dave and Ziggy!  I suppose I am beating myself up over nothing...I just need to pull the trigger and get started.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 13, 2012)

*........D700000000000000000000000000000000 


        my best attempt at trying to make it look like a haunting voice......lol*


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 13, 2012)

ratssass said:


> *........D700000000000000000000000000000000
> 
> 
> my best attempt at trying to make it look like a haunting voice......lol*




Are you sure?????  LOL Thanks!  :lmao:


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

Horsemover said:


> Thanks Dave and Ziggy!  I suppose I am beating myself up over nothing...I just need to pull the trigger and get started.



I wouldn't say your beating yourself up. Hell, look how much I posted just throughout this thread alone. You really need to research into what it is you think you need, and if you'll use all the functions of a 7k. Basically all the functions of a 7k is on a 5100, well most. The 7k has the benefit of the sealed body so you don't have to worry about dust, and you can shoot in the rain. For that reason only, I almost bought the 7k. I like to explore and shoot urban decay, which tends to be dirty and dusty where I like to shoot. The only reason you can get a 5100 for so cheap right now is because the 5200 is coming out in a few months. I don't think you'll get that benefit with the 7k until the 7100 comes out. Just something to think about...


----------



## sashbar (Dec 13, 2012)

I was choosing between 5100 and 7000 as well.  I have bought 5100.  The reason is - this is my first DSLR and I am not yet sure how much time, energy and desire will I dedicate to my digital photography.  Nikons (just like about everything) are more expensive here in UK, and 5100 kit cost £799 ( that's $1288) here just several months ago.  Now with 5200 hitting the shelves I was able to buy it for £360 ($580).  D7000 is still about £630 - £650, almost twice as expensive. 
So I thought that 5200 would be a good start for the time being or maybe I will stick forever to Auto mode ( just like, lets face it, do many budget DSLR owners) and will never ever want more. But if the photo bug will eventually bite, ( AND - what IS important - if I realise I am capable of a good, creative photography which is worth spending time and effort - because by the end of the day it is not the camera but the one who presses the buttons makes great pictures),  I will then upgrade in a couple of years. I have a sneaking feeling that in three years £700 - £900 will buy a much better body than D7000.  But I have to be sure that it will not be gathering dust on my shelf. And I want to know exactly what i want from the camera.  I think not knowing it makes buying a prosumer camera pointless. Just thought that any really serious camera needs an educated decision. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

sashbar said:


> I was choosing between 5100 and 7000 as well.  I have bought 5100.  The reason is - this is my first DSLR and I am not yet sure how much time, energy and desire will I dedicate to my digital photography.  Nikons (just like about everything) are more expensive here in UK, and 5100 kit cost £799 ( that's $1288) here just several months ago.  Now with 5200 hitting the shelves I was able to buy it for £360 ($580).  D7000 is still about £630 - £650, almost twice as expensive.
> So I thought that 5200 would be a good start for the time being or maybe I will stick forever to Auto mode ( just like, lets face it, do many budget DSLR owners) and will never ever want more. But if the photo bug will eventually bite, ( AND - what IS important - if I realise I am capable of a good, creative photography which is worth spending time and effort - because by the end of the day it is not the camera but the one who presses the buttons makes great pictures),  I will then upgrade in a couple of years. I have a sneaking feeling that in three years £700 - £900 will buy a much better body than D7000.  But I have to be sure that it will not be gathering dust on my shelf. And I want to know exactly what i want from the camera.  I think not knowing it makes buying a prosumer camera pointless. Just thought that any really serious camera needs an educated decision. Correct me if I am wrong.



Well said brother. Well ya your in London, the second most expensive city in the world! haha.. Isn't gas over there like $10/gallon? And American's complain about 4.50/gallon.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 14, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> Well said brother. Well ya your in London, the second most expensive city in the world! haha.. Isn't gas over there like $10/gallon? And American's complain about 4.50/gallon.



It is $9.70  So you can fill up your car 5 times ( 4 if its a big one) or buy a Nikon 5200. This is London for you.   And it rains.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)

sashbar said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Well said brother. Well ya your in London, the second most expensive city in the world! haha.. Isn't gas over there like $10/gallon? And American's complain about 4.50/gallon.
> ...



Yeah well not having virtually any oil reserves in your country/Europe, doesn't help much huh...Yeah, I think it rains alittle too much for me. Here in Southern California when it rains, houses fall off the sides of mountains. haha London is a beautiful country though. Never been there, but would love to go sometime. Always wanted to see Stonehenge in person. Maybe some day


----------



## sashbar (Dec 14, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > ziggy84 said:
> ...




I have been to California once, loved it - rented a car in San-Francisco and drove South down the ocean, Santa Barbara, LA, San Diego and back via Sequoia National Forest (still rememeber the smell) , Yosemite and some beautiful places. One of the journeys of my life.  What a pity I had no proper camera. Some places were just jaw dropping.  Stonehenge is just a pile of stones.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

sashbar said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > sashbar said:
> ...



LOL A pile of stones? I have heard they have trouble with graffiti on Stonehenge now? SMH No respect. I love history, so ya...Def need to bring your SLR next trip here! Next time through Yosemite you need to go see Bodie State Park. The biggest ghost town in the States. That would be a really cool picture project, IF your into abandonment type photography. I am


----------



## shents (Dec 19, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> kshapero said:
> 
> 
> > I am a D7000 user but if you do not need a hard core body and bells and whistles then the 5100 takes great photos and is priced right.
> ...





Ziggy I m having the same problem, I started off wanting the d3100 but have enough for the d5100, But I am seriously considering getting a second hand body d7000  with new lense  only prob I guess is the fear of being ripped off, CALLING ALL PROS i see alot about shutter counts??! I am totally unknowledgable on such things, When buying a second hand body what must you look out fr? also would you recommend a brand spanker d5100 or risk buying a second hand body d7000?? Its driving me nuts trying to decide, Jessops in uk  are trying to flog me the sony a37 I can also afford??.... Please help!!!!


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 19, 2012)

shents said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > kshapero said:
> ...



I am by no means a pro, but I've heard that the Mirrorless systems suffer in low light conditions. Someone correct me if I'm wrong please. I don't know what you plan on taking pictures of, but if you find yourself in low light conditions a great deal then maybe you'll want to rethink that. I like to explore and photograph urban decay, so...


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 19, 2012)

The only reason I wanted the 7k over the 5100 was the sealed body, and  of course the auto focus motor inside the body. But for a new camera, a  18mm-55mm, AND 55mm-300mm zoom lens all for $800, I really couldn't pass  that up. I'm sure in the UK you can possibly get the same deal; I know  the 5200 just came out in your area, so they may still have the deals  for the 5100  going on. Keep in mind that the D7k has been out since winter 10' and is   due for an upgrade; the new 3200 is basically on par with the 5100/7k,  sensor wise.  You can't go wrong with the 5100 or the 7k, but know  that  you can get more value with the 5100 then you will get with the 7k, and  for me that was the principle motive as I'm converting from  film to digital. I got two lens and a brand new body for $800. A guy was  going to sell me a 7k for $900 with a 35mm lens....I was like, that's  it? I mean it's a great camera, but it's not THAT MUCH better of a  camera. I researched a lot and came down to value for me. I figured I can learn on this and then decide to buy the 7100  if/when that hits the market. The fact that the 3200/5100 basically has  the same sensor ratings as the 7k turned me off and didn't really  justify the $ for me. But of course, it's not always about what's "in the camera," but who is behind the camera as well.  Hope this helps...


----------



## sashbar (Dec 20, 2012)

shents said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > kshapero said:
> ...



Same here, I contacted Jessops and they said Sony a37.  I guess they have a huge overstoke of these Sonys.   If you decide to buy a new 5100 though, check Onestop Digital  - it is £363 for a kit. Jessops and John Lewis sell it for £600+.  Onestop is in Hong Kong but I have received it by FedEx (Xmas free service)  in just 3 days with no tax duty - ordered on Friday and got it Monday afternoon, would you believe that.  SD cards I bought from a UK shop the same day arrived on Tuesday.   Onestop refund it if you get a customs receipt.  Google them or check their Facebook page - they have a good reputation. The only drawback is - you have to send the camera body back to HK for a warranty repair.  5100 for just £363 is a real bargain IMHO in England. ( Amazon for £410 probably a safer option) 7000 looks to be a more versatile and durable camera though. I personally would not buy a used one if it is more than 6 months old and if it is not in a pristine condition. And you know you can check the number of shutter activations, don't you?


----------



## Horsemover (Dec 20, 2012)

shents said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > kshapero said:
> ...



Not sure what it is like over there but it is getting harder and harder to find the D5100 with the great deal they are offering.  I think at this price point many are snagging these up as Holiday gifts...my two local stores are completely out of D5100s.  I need to make my decision between the D5100 and D7000 today and pull the trigger on one.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ratssass (Dec 20, 2012)

psssstttttt...........................7000                                                                  lol


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

This is a little off the topic, but I have a question concerning a flash unit. I noticed that the Nikon flashes are quite expensive  compared to say, Sunpak etc. Is the price justified compared to the 3rd  party flashes? Are they that much better? Should I go with the Nikon  branded flash system, or is going with a 3rd party flash a comparable  match?


----------



## shents (Dec 20, 2012)

Horsemover said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> > ziggy84 said:
> ...






hey peeps thank you so much for all passing on your knowledge I think the d5100 is looking more attractive, now for a lense? that s reasonable any links posted would be very much appreciated .. Oh am off to china to see the great wall, terraacotta army I want fab shots I wont do  it again, kelly


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 20, 2012)

shents said:


> Horsemover said:
> 
> 
> > shents said:
> ...



Check out amazon.com They have some good prices, d5100 w/18mm-55mm for $546.00 USD, you can also check out newegg.com They ship from US, Canada and China..


----------



## shents (Dec 20, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> > Horsemover said:
> ...



Thanks ziggy.. ill check it out


----------



## Dave Devoid (Dec 21, 2012)

I would defo want to get a nice wide angle lens for GWC shots and landscapes....i would guess the 18-55mm kit lens would do a pretty good job.....

Not sure how close you can get to the Terracotta army, so you may require zoom too...


----------



## shents (Dec 21, 2012)

Dave Devoid said:


> I would defo want to get a nice wide angle lens for GWC shots and landscapes....i would guess the 18-55mm kit lens would do a pretty good job.....
> 
> Not sure how close you can get to the Terracotta army, so you may require zoom too...



Thanks , I'll check them out


----------



## HiddenTalent (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been having this same debate with myself currently.

I have my heart set on a D7000 but I hate not knowing when the replacement is going to hit. With my luck, the replacement will hit the week after I purchased one. 

With hot financing deals right now at places like Best Buy, 18 months at 0% sounds perfect. Even more since I'm the type that prefers to keep my money as long as possible and the balance isn't that heavy. That being said, I could go either way.

My thought is that I could get used to the DSLR with the 5100 and play with glass. And at half the price of the D7k I would have the difference in cost to acquire a few lenses. 

Now, I know I would have to pay attention to models due to the lack of onboard AF motor. 

I guess I'm up in the air still due to the lens motor dilemma...


----------



## theguest (Jan 5, 2013)

I have bought the D7000 about 5 months ago and its a very good DSLR. Have tried the d3100 and the d5100. Getting good glass is most important. Primes are so sharp and less expensive than zooms. I recommend the D7000 with the 35mm prime. It makes you move to get the shot and let's you develop a skill for working the shot.

Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Richichi (Jan 10, 2013)

Is there an all round better crop sensor camera than the D7000,? I think not !! Take money out of the equation and the choice is simple


----------



## HiddenTalent (Jan 10, 2013)

Richichi said:


> Is there an all round better crop sensor camera than the D7000,? I think not !! Take money out of the equation and the choice is simple



Not yet, right? ;-)


----------



## MelissaTay (Jan 11, 2013)

The D2500 Launched today at the CES if you wanted to check it out,


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 11, 2013)

MelissaTay said:
			
		

> The D2500 Launched today at the CES if you wanted to check it out, YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CpABD7jsko&feature=youtu.be



They bought a D5100 already...


----------



## sashbar (Jan 11, 2013)

I have used my new 5100 for about a month now I can say the following:

1/ I still think the heavily discounted 5100 is an amazing bargain.  I do not think 5200 for more than  twice the price is really worth it.   
2/ re 5100 v 7000 - two more buttons on 5100 would not go amiss  -  direct access to ISO and shooting mode  would be nice.  On the other hand the articulated screen is a BIG bonus especially if you shoot a lot indoors, it should not be underestimated. 
3/ SD-card cover is a letdown, a bit loose and annoying. (and btw just one card slot is a bit disappointing too.) I have an 8 y.o. 5Mp Olympus Camedia 5060 and the body was made much better - the plastic, the covers, the dial, the buttons - it all just feels more solid (and it proved to be very solid and reliable in those 8 years. And it has two SD card slots) 
4/ Other than that I can not fault 5100 - great camera for the money.


----------

